# Caliper Covers Re-Worked :)



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely pops more. Very nice


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree with tecollins, although, I'm interested in seeing it with Cruze filled in with silver as well.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Fill the "CRUZE"!!!
Fill the "CRUZE"!!!
Fill the "CRUZE"!!!
Jk but I think it would look better 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Can you take pics farther away? and maybe a video? that would be awesome!... Are these calipers just for the front? or back also?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> Can you take pics farther away? and maybe a video? that would be awesome!... Are these calipers just for the front? or back also?


The set is four, for front and back. I'll sse what I can do about a pic in the morning.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Allright Thanks bro!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bac n Black said:


>


How much did these cost?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Have you filled in the "cruze" lettering part yet? lol


----------

